
The Christian Origins of Islam (2012) - danielam
https://www.firstthings.com/web-exclusives/2012/12/the-christian-origins-of-islam
======
onyva
Isn’t this a western/Christian wet dream. Worth mentioning the debunked
Hagarism (Cook and Crone) and also the perception of Islam in Europe in
tolan’s more current Faces of Muhammad.

